# Anyone going to the UKBFF South East qualifier on Sun?



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Not sure if this thread is up all ready or has been discussed but is anyone going to the UKBFF South East Qualifier at becks theatre, Hayes on Sun?

Also is anyone competing? I have not competed yet and am intrested to see the other first timers on stage to see what the standard is.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm meant to be going but my mates just pulled out and its allocated seating..

Can't get any seats near anyone i know so dedating wether to go or not.

If any UKM members are going and yet to book and don't mind a bit of company let me know.

S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not sure yet maybe going tbc


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

may do depending on work


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I am meant to be going with about 4-5 lads from the gym.

Is it sold out yet?


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I am meant to be going with about 4-5 lads from the gym.
> 
> Is it sold out yet?


No.. well wasn't at 11ish today, but it is allocated seating only..

S


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

does this mean u have to have a ticket in advance, or will they sell on the door


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

they may sell on the door but it does quite often sell out there


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah from previous experiance best buy in advance..

S


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

DB

When will you know if you're going or not buddy ?

S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

2mrw?


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

DB said:


> 2mrw?


Well if its cool with you i'll put off getting my ticket today, you have my mod number let me know when you know what you're doing tomorrow and we could sort the tickets then ?

Oh and don't worry no PB sandwiches this time

S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah man as soon as i know i'll let ya know!! i'll throw u a text 2mrw


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

DB said:


> Yeah man as soon as i know i'll let ya know!! i'll throw u a text 2mrw


Cool either i'll get them to hold the seats or i'll put it on my card and we'll just sort it out at the show..

S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what time does this start?

is it a run through?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hey yes i'll be there its my first comp woo hoo!!! see you all there! xxxx


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Ill be there watching... im supporting Phil B.. & James L doing his guest spot!

come say hi if u see me... ill be the skinny 1 eating turkey & rice mmmm


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

haha!! i may have to nick a bit x


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good to see some guys on here going. I went to the Stars of Tomorrow show in Nov before I was on here and I didnt know anyone there at all!

Does anyone know anyone competing?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

carly said:


> hey yes i'll be there its my first comp woo hoo!!! see you all there! xxxx


I'll keep an eye out for you Carly on stage. Good to see someone else from Essex on here!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

DB said:


> what time does this start?
> 
> is it a run through?


Im pretty sure door open at 2 and the show starts at 3. I think it is a run through aswell.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cool cheers mate!

i'll be down there with pitbull so come give us a shout if u see 2 handsome men walking about


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

3 or 4 start need to check and yes its a run through..

S


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

i'll be there sitting on my ar5e munching away :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

you're competing aint ya??


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

not now as I put in my journal dude rebound got 2 much and my body is shot to pieces going to compete next end of october begining november time waiting on date


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

pob80 said:


> not now as I put in my journal dude rebound got 2 much and my body is shot to pieces going to compete next end of october begining november time waiting on date


Is that the Stars of Tomorrow show?

I'll keep an eye out for you on Sun


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

there will be a new ukbff show around this time mate the over 80's inter to try and qualify for the following years britain which if everything goes right should fit in nicely


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

pob80 said:


> there will be a new ukbff show around this time mate the over 80's inter to try and qualify for the following years britain which if everything goes right should fit in nicely


Hell with another few months hard training dude you are gonna be a unit come Oct/Nov then you'll have almost a year to beef up some more for the finals....your gonna be one scary mofo by then G :rockon:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ill be at the show...hmm what top to put on... :cursing: :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Ill be at the show...hmm what top to put on... :cursing: :thumb:
> 
> Fivos


See you there Fivos, I will look out for you.

We should sort out UK Muslce t shirts or something! Will make everyone at various shows easy to find one another!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

il be there just got the day off, anyone no if there is still tickets availiable?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> il be there just got the day off, anyone no if there is still tickets availiable?


Im pretty sure they have

Box office no. is *020 8561 8371*


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

cool cheers mate


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Can anyone confirm start time ?

S


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Can anyone confirm start time ?
> 
> S


Doors open at 2 and show at 3 according to the theatre


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Doors open at 2 and show at 3 according to the theatre


Cheers mate

S


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

do any of you guys no of any heavy weights entered.

i on dean will be there as i spoke to him at mayhem and im entered just curiouse .


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah the guy who guest posed at muscle mayhem is in the heaveys he was 20 stone and ripped cant remeber his name


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

he is called dean mcteran and he told me he has been concentrating on keeping his waist down this year , he said he would be the same weight as he competed in 2005 which was 120 kilos, as i weighed in with him then thats about 19 ish on a 6.2 frame prity impresive im only giving away 2 and a half stone to him doh.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone know any first timer competitors?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there if I can stop eating on my carb up!!!

Trialing something a little bit different in my carb up from the last guest spot. Could go one of 2 ways...AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!

Should be a fun day and both Nic and I will be there supporting Phil who I have prepped this year. Fingers crossed and he'll be at the Brits in Oct.

J


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> That's what they told me when I booked my ticket too.. .however, my mates who've been there previously have said they're getting there earlier, i.e. 12pm, 1pm because apparantly there are people there to give advice on nutrition and suppliers of protein etc etc - don't quote me on that though! I'll be down there about 1 myself!


There will be people to speak to throughout the show as you can come and go from the seating area as you like.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

supercell said:


> I'll be there if I can stop eating on my carb up!!!
> 
> Trialing something a little bit different in my carb up from the last guest spot. Could go one of 2 ways...AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> ...


I didnt realise you were the guest poser. Looking forward to it


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

orderd tickets last night im in row p , dont no how far back that is!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> orderd tickets last night im in row p , dont no how far back that is!


Check this link for seating plan:

http://www.becktheatre.org.uk/content.asp?CategoryID=1279

Row P is towards the back however it is a small hall so you can see everything clearly. Im 34 and 33 H


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah we ordered a bit late, im sure it will be fine, il keep an eye out for you mate


----------



## lollie (Jan 20, 2005)

carly said:


> hey yes i'll be there its my first comp woo hoo!!! see you all there! xxxx


Hey Carly I'll be there too in the Bodyfitness

Going by your avatar you are going to look amazing :rockon: ; hope I don't have to stand next to you though! I'm still a major work in progress after a very tough 5 years. Also to prove you can get it back after having a baby and I'm 40 in July :whistling: Slow progress in the right direction so I'm happy.

Do come over and say high as I'm coming by myself on the Train. Hubby's staying at home babysitting :thumb:

See you all tomorrow.

Lollie


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

And once again...all my gym mates LET ME DOWN!!! Ive got no one to go to the contest with and no friggin tickets...so...once again i'll be missing out on checking a contest out:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Seriously p*ssed off!!! :cursing:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

did anyone goto the show? i videod most of the show, carly you looked amazing. i met James L there too. i didnt stay for the trophies though..... dorian was there to, managed to get pic.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just back in well done to Carly off of here and personaly I think Adrian off here deserved to be placed and wasnt some great physiques on display with BIIIIG Dean Mcternan looking freaky owning his class at 19 and a half stone and a great and classy guest pose from our own James Llewellin, was a good day out but a poorly organised show that ran far from smoothly especialy as far as playing the music was concerned, it wouldnt be exactly hard to upload every ones music on to a playlist through a laptop or pc which will make sure every ones music runs first time every time with out jumping and would be so much easier playing it through in the desired order!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I loved the show but agree the music thing was just a joke. I was also surprised at how little competitors there was. Only 1 in the light heavies!

Well done to Carly who I thought looked awesome. Dean in the heavies was a monster aswell. Anyone else on this forum compete.

Oh, I was very impressed with James's guest pose. Very pro and was shocked at his condition on how good it was.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

great to see everyone there!! yes what was with that music!! all kicked off a little slow, everyone looked awesome and I loved james's routine so funky!! well done to Dean who looked ermmm HUGE haha!! and thank you to everyone, for your support hehehehe xxxxxxx:thumb: HUG KISSES xxxxx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so carly did you win??


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Paul yes she did mate did great!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so carly did you win??


I WON woo hoo!! thank u for all your help Paul, now thehard work cannot stop haha!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so did you follow my plan? or did your freind deter you?


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi garath great to catch up with you and meet some new guys,thanks for thoes kind words mate but alls cool ,was talking to dean quite a bit over the weekend and he realy rates george phara whos preping him now ,and his mentality of just keep griding away at it is one i employe myself ,love the trainning not the trophys as we say.

well i got through the door at 2 inthe morning ,up at 8 for good old oat meal and my daily diet continues 30 sets for legs tonite and mine are sore from all that squeezing yesterday ha ha.

well done carly you looked stunning as ever .

when all this shows and dietting is over i should pay a visit to scott and the hercules gang ,be a good laugh,well heres to next time we meet.

train hard.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Was good meeting you yesterday Adrian although u squeezed my hand so fukin hard i think u broke a few of my fingers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes he has a tendency to do that


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

adrian said:


> hi garath great to catch up with you and meet some new guys,thanks for thoes kind words mate but alls cool ,was talking to dean quite a bit over the weekend and he realy rates george phara whos preping him now ,and his mentality of just keep griding away at it is one i employe myself ,love the trainning not the trophys as we say.
> 
> well i got through the door at 2 inthe morning ,up at 8 for good old oat meal and my daily diet continues 30 sets for legs tonite and mine are sore from all that squeezing yesterday ha ha.
> 
> ...


Adrian,

Did you compete yesterday?


----------



## Zeddy (Oct 15, 2007)

I was there really good show my mate was in first timers, got second his name is Peter. Another guy from my gym "Sword" got second in light heavies, as well as as guy called Keith from my gym who got third in the intermediates. I was up front row E Eddie Abbew was in front of me, he's realy well spoken and we talked about general stuff and his take on who placed where. Would like to add its the first time i saw James on stage and his physique is f**king top. Never spoke to him but he was close by and looked fantastic.


----------



## Zeddy (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope i didn't sound ignorant when taking about James, i've always known he had a great physique, but as it was the first time i've seen him on stage i was completed taken back as to how great his physique is. Good posing routine also

Like many im still waiting for his DVD.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Congats to everyone who competed. Well done carly:thumb:

I heard dean looked fantastic also.

Was gutted i couldnt make it, everyone in my gym let me down AGAIN! And at the last minute decided to all cancel out of going to watch it (we had no tickets and were gonna buy on day).

Was even more gutted and very upset that i wasnt competing in it, a show i really wanted to compete in but infortunately a virus totally screwed up my prep...all in all im pretty fkin p~*ssed off.

But congrats carly and dean and to adrian aswell.

Edit: has anyone got any pics? Just wondering what the first timers and inters looked like? Thanx


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

ha you crack me up guys .my show day carbing must make my hand strength increase sorry i will be gentle,seriously great bunch of guys wish we had more time to chat about stuff but you no what show day is like always doing something,my condition is same as show day no rebound what so ever consumed about a 1000g of carbs and you dont want to no what my carb sources were yummy.

but its been a on going experiment of mine since a over dieted and depleated west apearance ,ive stoped cardio and done 300/400g carbs 500g protien and 100g fat carbs depends how i fell i look this has mantained condition and load carbs on day im saying its right or wrong but ive done 2 shows on the bounce and held condition i have one this weekend and southport so it will be interesting if i hold right through that will be 5 shows on the bounce,looking as i do today im confident ,but hey its all about no ing are own bodys oh sorry ive gone off on a tangent thats hi jacking threads or somethig isnt it im **** at this computer stuff please excuse me ,glad your on it paul see you there .


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Was there yesterday - unfortunately I was with their with my training partner loud embarassing guy in the red top!!! Was a shame werent more people in the u-90 class as last year it was a good class and was only one person yesterday


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks britbb ,hey you are the image of a heavy weight from the 80s called billy pain in that pic you got up ,pitty you could not come down ,dean was worth a look so whats your plans mate ,i no your a heavy weight competitor any stats hieght weight, the pic looks impresive there were 5 of use,the judges liked guys with shape and posibly not so much condition for what i saw of the show so i was not suprised the way it went in my class they seemed to hold consistent with that,i heard the first timers talking back stage and i dont think they could belive they had been beaten by i smoother guy but he had a fantastic shape to give him his due,it made the question there prep but they were both bang on but the judges liked his package ,but thats the name of the game .

ive just read that back there was only one winner inthe heavys of course ,my coments were directed at the rest of us .


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

adrian said:


> thanks britbb ,hey you are the image of a heavy weight from the 80s called billy pain in that pic you got up ,pitty you could not come down ,dean was worth a look so whats your plans mate ,i no your a heavy weight competitor any stats hieght weight, the pic looks impresive there were 5 of use,the judges liked guys with shape and posibly not so much condition for what i saw of the show so i was not suprised the way it went in my class they seemed to hold consistent with that,i heard the first timers talking back stage and i dont think they could belive they had been beaten by i smoother guy but he had a fantastic shape to give him his due,it made the question there prep but they were both bang on but the judges liked his package ,but thats the name of the game .
> 
> ive just read that back there was only one winner inthe heavys of course ,my coments were directed at the rest of us .


Im a heavyweight (well in weight category, 17 stone atm but only in condition as my photos, but bigger than those photos as they were taken 18 months ago, still wanna lose another stone) but itll be my first contest so doing the first timers.

Were you in the first timers bro?

Congrats on your placing mate...seems a bit silly that a smoother guy won, lol maybe a shoulda gone on stage in this condition afterall instead lol.

I am actually so upset with myself for not doing this show, everything i planned was to do this show and due to unforseen circumstances i could do it. I guess im lucky im not injured or anything and in good health now, but this only makes me more determined to stick to my diet and compete at the mr titan show in 7 weeks time. Guess theres more to life than bodybuilding though, i will enter the titan instead, i just have to carry on dieting for an extra 7 more weeks though:cursing: lol.

I should be around 225-230 lbs for the titan, im 5ft 10 mate, at the moment im 238 lbs and have to lose around another stone.

I have 7 weeks to do it so should be able to.

Congrats bro, be good to see any pics, would really like to see how dean looked on stage and how well he will do at the british.

Did you get your british invite aswell mate, be great to see you at the brits! (Which is one contest im not bothering to even ask guys from my gym to go to because i'll go there on my own if i have to, im not being let down YET AGAIN!)


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well this had to be possibly the wors South East show i have ever been to and ive been going to them since around 1990! Gone are the day where this used to be the hardest qualifier to win and the only one where they gave out 2 invites to the finals in each class (thats how hard the show used to be)...Where has all the fun gone..the show was poorly run and to be honest i found it boring.

On the plus side...it was cool to fianlly meet DB and POB..these guys are proper huge..i felt like a little boy next to them... :whistling: . Also it was great to spend some time catching up with James who looked immense..Oh James if i was rude to your mate about the way i saw the judging then i apologise to you..not to him though...was we watching the same class? There was not many complete bodybuilders competing...

Also what happend to the LHW class? Is everyone waiting to so the late shows? One person in the LHW calss is dreadful...i mean should he really of been given an invite?

Anyway im sure the next shows will be so much better (cant get any worse!)..

Fivos


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi britb 5.10 and 230 pounds is a good weight thats the same as the guy that came second in the heavys but by his own admition he was smooth ,but good shape.me im 6.2 and 240 to 245 ,i finnished out side the top 3 sunday but thats the way it goes ,to be honest im pleased with how i looked when eric gets the pics to me i will post some,

ive just got some good ones from mayhem that eric has done so i will pop a few on later if i get time.

so what class are you going in at titans mate.

yes fivos i no what you mean about that show it started late i lost count how many times the music got cocked up poor guys left out there on stage with no music and yes the one guy in the light heavys was a poor class ,yet last year there were over 6 quality guys but the 70 and 80 kg had good numbers.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Fivos said:


> On the plus side...it was cool to fianlly meet DB and POB..these guys are proper huge..i felt like a little boy next to them... :whistling: . Also it was great to spend some time catching up with James who looked immense..Oh James if i was rude to your mate about the way i saw the judging then i apologise to you..not to him though...was we watching the same class? There was not many complete bodybuilders competing... was good to finally meet you aswell matey! even if you were cussing me from the moment we met LMAO!
> 
> Also what happend to the LHW class? Is everyone waiting to so the late shows? One person in the LHW calss is dreadful...i mean should he really of been given an invite? I dunno mate i text James when the U90's was on saying he best pull his finger out
> 
> Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Well this had to be possibly the wors South East show i have ever been to and ive been going to them since around 1990! Gone are the day where this used to be the hardest qualifier to win and the only one where they gave out 2 invites to the finals in each class (thats how hard the show used to be)...Where has all the fun gone..the show was poorly run and to be honest i found it boring.
> 
> On the plus side...it was cool to fianlly meet DB and POB..these guys are proper huge..i felt like a little boy next to them... :whistling: . Also it was great to spend some time catching up with James who looked immense..Oh James if i was rude to your mate about the way i saw the judging then i apologise to you..not to him though...was we watching the same class? There was not many complete bodybuilders competing...
> 
> ...


Hey Fiv,

Good to see you too and absolutely no apologies needed. Nick had an opinion and so did you, makes things interesting. I have only met Nick once before, actually last week, he's a friend of Dean Mcternan (the heavies winner), he's certainly keen and enthusiastic about his BBing..!!

As far as the guy in the light heavies, the judging panel and committe now have the right not to give an invitation if they feel the winner is not ready (or in this case a winner by default) so I think we can be sure he wont be competing at the Brits.

His face was a picture when Dorian gave him his trophy....The best BBer the world had seen with the worst...A great contrast (BTW he isn't the worst that guy in the lightweights is shocking too) You really have to question who lets them get up there. I'm all for participation but there must be somebody somewhere that has told them 'You know what? You should compete, you look ready!!'

I thought that Max did display a very good physique and yes I agree, he is complete. His tan did him NO favours though and really didn't show his physique off to its best. I never know why guys diet and train for so long then fcuk up a simple thing like a tan....Av a word mate!!

He had a cracking physique and not only as a natural but as far as non natural guys go too, he more than held his own as he proved.

The over 40's guy (and winner) John Swarby (sp) competed against me at the first timers in 2003 on the very same stage. He is such a nice guy and we chatted for ages about his plans and what he's up to. A real gentleman like yourself.

Anyway will def catch up for a train at Monsters gym. Sat PM or Sunday is best for me as I finish with my clients at around 12 so could be up there for around 1.30-2pm. What do you reckon about this week? No time like the present old chap?

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

DB..gotta keep you youngsters on ya toes...mate i can see what all the fuss is about now! :thumbup1:

James..sounds good..Sunday is better but can do Sat if more convienient for you...

Let me know..

Fivos


----------



## daniboy (Jul 23, 2006)

westsider said:


> Was there yesterday - unfortunately I was with their with my training partner loud embarassing guy in the red top!!! Was a shame werent more people in the u-90 class as last year it was a good class and was only one person yesterday





volatileacid said:


> He wasn't the guy shouting out... "Yes pete" "squeeze it" "no need to wait for the music" etc etc? was he?! I think I was sitting next to you lot LOL.... row Q or something...


I think that was him. lol. Had myself, DB and Pob in stitches,... well I was almost crying! :lol:



volatileacid said:


> ps. I can't remember what weight class it was but anyone remember the skinny guy who was competing alongside all these other guys who made him look like he was a boy!... wtf was going on there !!!!!


He got the spectators going though :whistling:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you talking about Muhhamed Ali in the under 70kg class. He was at the stars of tomorrow show. His posing music was the Rocky theme tune:


----------



## daniboy (Jul 23, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Are you talking about Muhhamed Ali in the under 70kg class. He was at the stars of tomorrow show. His posing music was the Rocky theme tune:


Thats the guy


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

westsider said:


> Was there yesterday - unfortunately I was with their with my training partner loud embarassing guy in the red top!!! Was a shame werent more people in the u-90 class as last year it was a good class and was only one person yesterday


mate i was 2 rows infront of u with pitbull&pob we were wetting ourselves!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Fivos said:


> DB..gotta keep you youngsters on ya toes...mate i can see what all the fuss is about now! :thumbup1:
> 
> James..sounds good..Sunday is better but can do Sat if more convienient for you...
> 
> ...


LOL it was funny as! cheers mate! :bounce:


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

volatileacid said:


> He wasn't the guy shouting out... "Yes pete" "squeeze it" "no need to wait for the music" etc etc? was he?! I think I was sitting next to you lot LOL.... row Q or something...
> 
> ps. I can't remember what weight class it was but anyone remember the skinny guy who was competing alongside all these other guys who made him look like he was a boy!... wtf was going on there !!!!!
> 
> Ps2. Can't believe Peter came second in the first timers group.


Yeah that loud guy was my training partner Imran - He competed in u-90's last year and didnt place he was gutted when he only saw one competitor in the u-90 this year. He is one funny geezer. Yeah Peter should have won his class but you and me both know that wasnt his first time on stage!


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

daniboy said:


> I think that was him. lol. Had myself, DB and Pob in stitches,... well I was almost crying! :lol:
> 
> He got the spectators going though :whistling:





DB said:


> mate i was 2 rows infront of u with pitbull&pob we were wetting ourselves!!


Oh dear last time I let him out in public!!! Next year I will make sure he is competing so he will be behind the stage - Hopefully that will keep him quiet.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

That skinny kid in the lightweights actually competed last year as well and believe it or not was even smaller then. His mates must be real $hits putting him up to compete knowing he will be ridiculed. I will rate it if as we speak he is shooting up some test and gh and chomping the dbols to come in next year as a 100kg monster!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

haha there were some comics there!!! great seeing you all and I had a pic with the stunning lollie and dorian woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

theres more videos of him. cant believe he came on stage, but i must say it was worth the 15 pounds just to see him, and that guy in the red top was soo funny, muhamed ali the boxer come on squeeze lol.

i was in row s with my mate. the music must have put off a few of the competetitors.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

delhibuilder said:


> theres more videos of him. cant believe he came on stage, but i must say it was worth the 15 pounds just to see him, and that guy in the red top was soo funny, muhamed ali the boxer come on squeeze lol.
> 
> i was in row s with my mate. the music must have put off a few of the competetitors.


Small poor lad in the row infront nearly had my drink spat all over them !

Squeeze number 38 !!!!

Guy had me in stiches lol

Yeah the music issue was a major problem, also thought stage lighting was a bit hit and miss in places.

S


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i must admit for a london qualifyer it was a bit slack in places they can learn from scott horton about putting on a show ,and i cant wait to see what hes got in store next.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

adrian said:


> i must admit for a london qualifyer it was a bit slack in places they can learn from scott horton about putting on a show ,and i cant wait to see what hes got in store next.


totally agree hun scotts shows are awesome and the venue well fantastic"!!!! and then to top it off you have this girl carly guest posing hahahaha:thumb:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

i got you on video girl.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> i got you on video girl.


haha have you!! your got me shaking me bit aorund haha!!


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

just for 1 minute t the start when the 3 of you were theyre.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

delhibuilder said:


> just for 1 minute t the start when the 3 of you were theyre.


haha shame you didnt get my bum wiggle sunday!! :whistling:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Carly,

Well done on your win you looked terrific. I'm sure you will do very well at the finals in October. Good to see a girl whose confident. Looked from where I was that you enjoyed your time on stage.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

carly said:


> totally agree hun scotts shows are awesome and the venue well fantastic"!!!! and then to top it off you have this girl carly guest posing hahahaha:thumb:


Second that..

Scott put a fantastic show on.. and i heard about the dougnuts backstage ! if i'd of known that on the day i'd of slap on some tan just to sneak backstage and munch lol..

Look very good and confident on stage at both MM and SE.

Bum wiggle weren't too shabby either :thumb: lol

S


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

supercell said:


> Carly,
> 
> Well done on your win you looked terrific. I'm sure you will do very well at the finals in October. Good to see a girl whose confident. Looked from where I was that you enjoyed your time on stage.
> 
> J


Thank you James, I had a fantastic time its was great to meet you and you looked amazing as ever!! xxx:thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Second that..
> 
> Scott put a fantastic show on.. and i heard about the dougnuts backstage ! if i'd of known that on the day i'd of slap on some tan just to sneak backstage and munch lol..
> 
> ...


thank you sweeti!! oh i no they put the dougnuts out and all i could do was stare at them like they were little aliens haha!! hope you boys all enjoyed them lol!!

hey and I have abone to pick for all the men who attempted to come into the tanning room while I was being tanned!!! one managed who I wont say any names haha!! Mr cheaky himself!!

look forward to seeing everyone again and good luck with the shows I cannot attend, I'll be holding my lucky star for you all xxxx


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh yeh the doughtnuts.... Oops :S.. I didn't realise they were meant for everyone LOL!! I ate about 10 I think as James L and Phil noticed


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

dont worry luke there were mars bars as well i lost count on the doughnuts at 20 and about 6 mars bars from memorary wont hurt you on the day ,if youve got all the fat off mate, trust me, as you found and baged your best result.

scott got the idea from the europeans back stage they have tables like cake shops sugar and fats city.thoes huge shreded eastern european guys stuff there faces with it on show day ,takes some balls i must admit .


----------



## sweetpeas (May 7, 2008)

hey and I have abone to pick for all the men who attempted to come into the tanning room while I was being tanned!!! one managed who I wont say any names haha!! Mr cheaky himself!!

No out him for the fiend he is...! fed up with him giggling to himself


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I was very happy with how I looked Adrian even with the addition of doughnuts LOL! Thanks to James L we got it on the money I think. Shall see when I get some decent photos of my routine back. I will post them on my thread.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I was very happy with how I looked Adrian even with the addition of doughnuts LOL! Thanks to James L we got it on the money I think. Shall see when I get some decent photos of my routine back. I will post them on my thread.


look forward to seeing all routines i missed xx :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Carly,

Where you from and train in Essex?


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Think DB's got some explaining to do ??

He kept sneaking off backstage at MM telling magic and me its was to help prep Luke...

Confess your sins buddy

Either you were trying to sneak a peak so to speak, or you were doughnut munching . . .

What was it :whistling:

S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pitbull said:


> Think DB's got some explaining to do ??
> 
> He kept sneaking off backstage at MM telling magic and me its was to help prep Luke...
> 
> ...


LOL I think they are talking about the SE not the MM!

i never even saw Carly at the MM! :innocent:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah this is true Mr Pitts.......and your a filthy man whore.......disgusting......not only did you not bluetooth us any pictures, you didn't even bring us out a doughnut.....poor sam was eating peanut butter and turkey sarnies.......and leaving the sugar all round your lips was just plain out of order fella....tisk tisk

LMAO


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Baz was helping me back stage and he helped get my diet on track after the south coast.  man lol


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

His face did light up like a kid at zmas when he saw the doughnuts lol


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> LOL I think they are talking about the SE not the MM!
> 
> i never even saw Carly at the MM! :innocent:


Hahaha dont worry DB your guilt free I dont think we even spoke i'm hurt :-( hahaha xxx

so the donuts are more appealing hey...I understand haha :lol:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

carly said:


> so the donuts are more appealing hey...I understand haha :lol:


Hey 1 of the ways to a mans heart is through his stomach :thumb: another good 1 is amazing head but I leave that for the male animal


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah this is true Mr Pitts.......and your a filthy man whore.......disgusting......not only did you not bluetooth us any pictures, you didn't even bring us out a doughnut.....poor sam was eating peanut butter and turkey sarnies.......and leaving the sugar all round your lips was just plain out of order fella....tisk tisk
> 
> LMAO


Hey PB & Turkey sandwiches are the daddy..

S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

carly said:


> Hahaha dont worry DB your guilt free I dont think we even spoke i'm hurt :-( hahaha xxx
> 
> so the donuts are more appealing hey...I understand haha :lol:


Hey when i'm dieting unless the girl has a bowl of oats between her legs i aint going near her


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> Hey when i'm dieting unless the girl has a bowl of oats between her legs i aint going near her


HAHAHAHA you Nut Nut!! i'll have to remember that one :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

me, dorian and lollie hehe!! :clap:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I love it when women have that definition between the obliques & abs.. both looking awesome there!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

DB said:


> I love it when women have that definition between the obliques & abs.. both looking awesome there!


Hahahah, thats the bit bro isnt it :innocent: :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> I love it when women are really drunk then I dont have to drug them !


 :whistling:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

lmao.......


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by DB

I love it when women are really drunk then I dont have to drug them !

I'll stay way clear of you the DB hahah!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

carly said:


> Originally Posted by DB
> 
> I love it when women are really drunk then I dont have to drug them !
> 
> I'll stay way clear of you the DB hahah!!


Haha I would.. nasty bit of work  !

by the way make sure you stay out of my tanning room at the finals!

I'll be in room 3 at 12:53 and my phone number is 07764 *******, I'll be staying in the hotel near the show.. come out 300 paces to the left 10 paces right 2nd floor... just gave u ALL my details so u WONT be in there:whistling: :whistling: :001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> Haha I would.. nasty bit of work  !
> 
> by the way make sure you stay out of my tanning room at the finals!
> 
> I'll be in room 3 at 12:53 and my phone number is 07764 *******, I'll be staying in the hotel near the show.. come out 300 paces to the left 10 paces right 2nd floor... just gave u ALL my details so u WONT be in there:whistling: :whistling: :001_tt2: :lol:


OMG how funny I must be staying in the same hotel oh and im on the 2nd floor!! they must have double booked haha!!! :whistling: :wink:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

DB said:


> my phone number is 07764 *******


Hey at least give out the correct number its

07770 774914

S


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

carly said:


> OMG how funny I must be staying in the same hotel oh and im on the 2nd floor!! they must have double booked haha!!! :whistling: :wink:


Rest assured i'll be a gentleman and you can have the room... are u a heavy sleeper.. i;m like the SAS in and out without u knowing


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

PMSL!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> Rest assured i'll be a gentleman and you can have the room... are u a heavy sleeper.. i;m like the SAS in and out without u knowing


PMSL you just get worse haha!! :ban:him haha!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeh BAN! He should of been banned a long time ago LOL!

Shyte he's a mod now.. Wonder if he's stupid enough to ban himself LOL! probably


----------

